# S3 upgrade - 1TB Hitachi drive at BB - $279.99



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

If anyone is looking for a good deal on a 1TB drive for an upgrade, Best Buy has the Hitachi external 1TB drive on sale this week for $279.99. Even less w/ a discount coupon 

It's a USB drive, not eSATA, but you can simply extract the drive - inside is a Deskstar 7K1000 drive. 

Case is pretty easy to open once you figure it out. The front slides off in a U after you depress two hidden tabs through the vents at the top and bottom of the case and slide forward. I didn't figure this out until after I forced the case open along the sides with a screwdriver. Note that according to the documentation, the warranty is voided once you open the case.

Going to replace a 500GB with this in a Series 3 and put the old drive back in this case for my wife to use as external storage.

Incredibly quiet drive too, and I haven't enabled AAM yet.

Not bad, considering I just bought a Seagate DB35 750GB for a Tivo HD for the same price.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Don't those drives get rather hot? I went up 5 degrees by going from a 500GB drive to a 750GB one. And those Hitachi 1TB drives are supposed to be much hotter.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jfh3 said:


> If anyone is looking for a good deal on a 1TB drive for an upgrade, Best Buy has the Hitachi external 1TB drive on sale this week for $279.99. Even less w/ a discount coupon
> 
> It's a USB drive, not eSATA, but you can simply extract the drive - inside is a Deskstar 7K1000 drive.
> 
> ...


Thanks..good find


----------



## nuttzy06 (Nov 3, 2006)

Great find! Well, the difference I guess is if a 3-year warranty is worth $65? Probably for some folks and not for others. Here's some links:

Best Buy:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...ategoryId=pcmcat107700050005&id=1177112455081

Pricegrabber:
http://computers.pricegrabber.com/hard-drives/hitachi/m/36267958/sort_type=bottomline

-Nuttzy 

p.s. I'm headed down to Best Buy tomorrow (NH is 10 min away and there's no sales tax there )


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Couple other notes on extracting the drive - after you take the cover off you DO NOT have to remove the circuit board from the tray, even though it looks like you do. The trick it to take the entire tray out and to do that you have to remove the two stickers on the side of the case to expose the two screws that hold the support tray to the case. Slide the tray out, disconnect the power / signal cables, take the other two screws out of the tray and lift the drive out.

When you take the stickers off, they will leave a "V O I D" marking in the recess and the 1 year warranty clearly indicates that the entire unit needs to be returned for any claims.

Not sure why you couldn't just claim against the bare drive if something went wrong in a year, but with the sale, a 10% coupon and some BB $ that were going to expire anyway, I'll take the risk.

On the temperature issue - I can't address that - this is my first 1TB drive. But I have read where quite a few people have used this drive for Tivo upgrades (and I think this is the same drive that weakness and dvrupgrade use).


----------



## pattont (Jan 17, 2006)

thats a pretty cool idea even if you wanted to Esata it, the nx-1 has a fan built in surely it could handle the pain 

Also, if i am not mistaken isn't there a utility to use on hitatchi drives to fix their noise levels which in turn might fix the heat issues??


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

How noisy are these drives? Is the DB35 Seagate quieter?


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

According to the specs, a detuned DeskStar has the same head seek acoustics as a DB35 (but that assumes the manufacturers use the same method for measuring, which I don't know).


----------



## moldymac (Mar 27, 2006)

does anyone know how noisy it is compared to the WD WD7500AAKS? I had one of these in my tivo HD, but took it out because of an annoying ticking sound it made when 2 things were recording at once.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

moldymac said:


> does anyone know how noisy it is compared to the WD WD7500AAKS? I had one of these in my tivo HD, but took it out because of an annoying ticking sound it made when 2 things were recording at once.


Did you enable the Acousctic Management? It is off when you buy the drive and you have to turn it on. Mine is extremely quiet with AM on. It is a night a day difference between AM on and off.
Mine can be recording two things, downloading an Unbox movie and also watching something all simultaneously and you need it to be very quiet in the room to even hear it.(ie. no extraneous noise at all) And then if you do hear it, it sounds like quiet, light raindrops in the distance.

In that same situation with AM set to off it is extremely annoying.

I use the Hitachi tool to set the Acoustic management to On in my Western Digital drives. On all the drives, 250GB, 500GB, and 750GB there is a night and day difference in noise levels between the two settings.


----------



## moldymac (Mar 27, 2006)

I feel dumb for not trying accoustics management, been a long time since I tried it. how is it enabled on this drive?


----------



## mchiles (Jul 13, 2007)

I have been having discussions with higher ups at Hitachi Global Storage Technologies about making the 1Tb CinemaStar hard drives generally available to the TiVo upgrading public. 

It make take several more weeks for that to happen. 

However, in those is discussions, I was told that the Hitachi 1TB External USB drive sold exclusive through Best Buy uses a 1Tb Hitachi DESKSTAR 7K1000 hard drive that has the acoustic management ALREADY TURNED ON for quieter operation. 

I was planning to wait for the 1Tb CinemaStar drives, but at a $279 sale price for these 1Tb drives that can be dismantled and used as an internal drive in a S3 or in a Antec MX-1. I may have to give this idea serious consideration. I expect that the 1Tb CinemaStar drives are going to be around $400. So, this Best Buy sale is comparative bargain. I just wish I had bought a an Antec MX-1 at Best Buy a couple of weeks ago when they were on sale for $49.95. Oh well, you snooze, you lose...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

moldymac said:


> I feel dumb for not trying accoustics management, been a long time since I tried it. how is it enabled on this drive?


There is an Hitachi program that works with the WD drives to set AM. I leave it on what it sets for the default(I think it's 128 out of 256) I don't remember where I downlaoded it though. I got it last year when I got my S3 boxes. I believe it was an ISO and I just burned it to a CD. I know you do boot from the CD to use the program. It's very quick.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

mchiles said:


> I have been having discussions with higher ups at Hitachi Global Storage Technologies about making the 1Tb CinemaStar hard drives generally available to the TiVo upgrading public.
> 
> It make take several more weeks for that to happen.
> 
> ...


Can they be dismantled though, without tearing the case apart? I have a Seagate external that has no apparent way to get in to it, that's why I was wondering.


----------



## Lensman (Dec 22, 2001)

In for 2!


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Lensman said:


> In for 2!


Do you actually have the drive already? Is it easy to get in to?

Never mind, I see the first post has the instructions.


----------



## T-Shee (Sep 22, 2006)

Best Buy lists this drive as having a 1 yr warranty, whereas the ZipZoomFly OEM bare drive comes with a 3 year warranty. Just though it was significant enough to warrant, ahem, mentioning.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Did you enable the Acousctic Management? It is off when you buy the drive and you have to turn it on. Mine is extremely quiet with AM on. It is a night a day difference between AM on and off.
> Mine can be recording two things, downloading an Unbox movie and also watching something all simultaneously and you need it to be very quiet in the room to even hear it.(ie. no extraneous noise at all) And then if you do hear it, it sounds like quiet, light raindrops in the distance.
> 
> In that same situation with AM set to off it is extremely annoying.
> ...


Hmm. I wonder why Hitachi and WD work this way but not Seagate. I got a great deal on a 500GB Seagate drive that I have a feeling I will be returning because they have a reputation for being extremely noisy when seeking.

I am contemplating just getting the 500GB Samsung Spinpoint drive. Those are supposed to be very quiet when seeking and run very low temperature without any special modifications.


----------



## 55bish (Jan 5, 2007)

mchiles said:


> I was planning to wait for the 1Tb CinemaStar drives, but at a $279 sale price for these 1Tb drives that can be dismantled and used as an internal drive in a S3 or in a Antec MX-1. I may have to give this idea serious consideration. I expect that the 1Tb CinemaStar drives are going to be around $400. So, this Best Buy sale is comparative bargain. I just wish I had bought a an Antec MX-1 at Best Buy a couple of weeks ago when they were on sale for $49.95. Oh well, you snooze, you lose...


How big is the DeskStar? Will it fit in an Antec MX-1? I did pick it up at BB when it was on sale but I'm still shopping for a drive. This one looks pretty tempting. Also does anyone know, are there any physical differences in the way the DeskStar and CinemaStar work or is it just preset firmware settings with the Acoustic Management? I don't care to much about how loud it is as long as it's going to last considering the warranty would be voided.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

mchiles said:


> I was told that the Hitachi 1TB External USB drive sold exclusive through Best Buy uses a 1Tb Hitachi DESKSTAR 7K1000 hard drive that has the acoustic management ALREADY TURNED ON for quieter operation.


Interesting. How do you verify the AAM setting? I have no idea what it's supposed to be. I went and got another drive, but haven't hooked up the freed one yet or burned the CD with the tools.

(For those that asked about the software, there is a URL in the doc folder on the drive that links you to the support page where you can download various ISO images.)

And thanks for your efforts to make the drives available for general upgraders. I sure hope Hitachi disk drive management team is less bureaucratic than it was at IBM or you don't have prayer.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

55bish said:


> How big is the DeskStar?


Same size as any other 3.5" hard drive. 



> Will it fit in an Antec MX-1?


Yes.



> are there any physical differences in the way the DeskStar and CinemaStar work or is it just preset firmware settings with the Acoustic Management?


Don't know for sure, but I can't imagine you would be able to tell anyway.



> I don't care to much about how loud it is as long as it's going to last considering the warranty would be voided.


When I first plugged it in, I had to hold it to my ear to even see if it was running. Didn't have the drive do a lot of seeking yet, but I can't imagine I'm going to hear it from across the room in a Tivo.

If AAM is turned on by default, then it will be slightly quieter than a regular Deskstar drive, which if I remember correctly was already quieter than a Seagate DB35 drive.


----------



## mchiles (Jul 13, 2007)

Well, I'm back from Best Buy. 

I picked up TWO 1TB Hitachi USB external drives.

I had two 10% off coupons, but the store I was at would not honor them.

Something in the fine print about 10% off regular price, not sale prices.

Anyway, I have a Antec MX-1 and an USB to SATA cable on order. Should be here by Friday.

So, this weekend, I will be popping the top off my S3 and installing 1TB inside and hanging 1TB on the outside.

Looking forward to 2TB of High-Def goodness...

mchiles


----------



## nuttzy06 (Nov 3, 2006)

Wah... my Best Buy didn't have any in stock 

-Nuttzy


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

You can order online and pick up at local store and avoid any shipping costs.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> ...How do you verify the AAM setting? I have no idea what it's supposed to be.


If you run the Hitachi Feature Tool utility it will show you what current setting is. 128 is the quiet setting. I don't think it works across USB so you will need to remove the drive.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> Hmm. I wonder why Hitachi and WD work this way but not Seagate.


I won't bore you with details but it had to do with a patent lawsuit for technology developed at MIT and Seagate decided not to pay royalties. Access to acoustic management got blocked on the 7200.7 series and beyond drives.


----------



## subspace100 (Oct 31, 2003)

mchiles said:


> Well, I'm back from Best Buy.
> 
> I picked up TWO 1TB Hitachi USB external drives.
> 
> ...


Why did you order a USB to SATA cable when the MX-1 you ordered has a eSATAII cable inlcuded? I'm asking because I just picked up the 1TB USB drive at BB, disassembled it, transfered the drive into an MX-1 case, hooked it up to my S3 TiVo, did the kickstart 62.... and nothing!

I can hear the fan running on the MX-1 so I know it has power. One thing I did NOT do before connecting the MX-1 to the TiVo was to connect the MX-1 to my desktop computer (to confirm that the drive is working). It may just some problem with the way I installed the drive into the MX-1 or it could be a problem with the new drive... anyway since I saw that you ordered a USB to eSATA cable, I started to wonder if I was supposed to use the USB port on the MX-1...

UPDATE: I just took the MX-1 apart and re-seated the drive on the connectors. Reassembled it and tried kickstart 62 again. Everything worked!! I now have capacity for 165HD hours!


----------



## mchiles (Jul 13, 2007)

Hmmmmm... Good point.

I had ordered the usb/sata cable along with a Cooldrives esata enclosure with fan on Saturday. I didn't know about the Best Buy deal until Monday.

You right, I have everything I need right now to do the upgrade. But, I am going to wait and see what the cooldrive enclosure is like. It is advertised as certified to work with hard drives up to 2tb. When I call Antec, I was told they only certify that their's will work with drive up to 750gb. I may not use my antec mx-1 and may return it. It is good to hear that you are not having any trouble with your MX-1 and the Hitachi 7K1000. I have read on this forum about others having trouble with that combination.

I ordered the usb/sata adapter cable in order to use WINMFS or MFSTOOLS to copy my existing S3 TiVo drive to a new 1tb drive. I had planned NOT to use a MX-1 enclosure because of some this issue people are having with it and a 1tb drive.


Enjoy,

mchiles


----------



## nuttzy06 (Nov 3, 2006)

subspace100 said:


> One thing I did NOT do before connecting the MX-1 to the TiVo was to connect the MX-1 to my desktop computer (to confirm that the drive is working). It may just some problem with the way I installed the drive into the MX-1 or it could be a problem with the new drive...


 Sorry to hear of your hard luck. I probably would not have tested either until I saw you post. I guess that's one of the goals of this site is that we should all learn from one another.

Best of luck!
-Nuttzy


----------



## nuttzy06 (Nov 3, 2006)

jlib said:


> You can order online and pick up at local store and avoid any shipping costs.


Thanks to your suggestion, that's exactly what I did! Now where to get an Antec MX-1? I won't have time to tinker for a week or so, therefore slow shipping isn't a problem.

The best I see on Pricegrabber is $66.32 after shipping. Staples has it for $57.74, but the web site says it's out of stock. Please direct me to another thread if my question is better asked there.

Thanks!
-Nuttzy


----------



## mchiles (Jul 13, 2007)

I picked up my Antec Mx-1 at Best Buy when I picked up the two 1TB Hitachi externals. It was pricey at $75. But, it was immediately available.

Unfortunately, Best Buy had the Antec MX-1 for $49.95 a couple of weeks ago. I missed picking one up when it was on sale. Oh well, You snooze, you lose...


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

nuttzy06 said:


> ... Now where to get an Antec MX-1?...


The Nerds have it for $59. If you can't find it cheaper, use the MFSLive.org gateway link to thenerds.net. Spike2k5 gets credit for the purchase in that case. That is the least we can do.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

jlib said:


> You can order online and pick up at local store and avoid any shipping costs.


How's that work? Do they email you when it comes in?


----------



## chg (Jul 28, 2007)

keenanSR said:


> How's that work? Do they email you when it comes in?


Yes, they will email you when the item is ready to pick up. Usually, within the hour.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

chg said:


> Yes, they will email you when the item is ready to pick up. Usually, within the hour.


You mean within the hour when the receive it at the store, what ever day that may be? My local store is out of stock per their website, so they will have to have it shipped in.


----------



## snathanb (Sep 13, 2006)

jmpage2 said:


> I am contemplating just getting the 500GB Samsung Spinpoint drive. Those are supposed to be very quiet when seeking and run very low temperature without any special modifications.


I've got one of these as a secondary internal HD in my PC and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## subspace100 (Oct 31, 2003)

mchiles said:


> ...I had planned NOT to use a MX-1 enclosure because of some this issue people are having with it and a 1tb drive.


What problems have they had with the 1TB drive/MX-1 combo? Other than having to take it apart to properly seat the drive onto the MX-1 connectors, I haven't had a problem. I even connected it to my desktop this time to verify that it showed the correct drive capacity before trying to connect it to my S3 the second time.

One thing I can say _might _be a problem is that I can hear the MX-1 fan quite easily from where I watch TV. It isn't "loud" by any means, but the hum is audible when there isn't a lot of audio from the TV which is starting to bug me.

Do you know if anyone has identified a good enclosure that can cool passivley (no fan)?


----------



## chg (Jul 28, 2007)

keenanSR said:


> You mean within the hour when the receive it at the store, what ever day that may be? My local store is out of stock per their website, so they will have to have it shipped in.


If your local store does not show it in stock on their website, you can not do instore pick up. You would need to have it shipped, or, check to see if another store has it in stock.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

This deal reminds me off the Creative Muvo2 MP3 player of a couple years ago which contained a 4GB Hitachi Microdrive coveted by photographers with digital SLRs that used Compact Flash format memory cards. It was significantly cheaper to cannibalize the Muvo2 for the CF Microdrive than it was to buy the bare drive. That seems to be the case here also (~$40 cheaper than the cheapest bare drive). I think I will get one just to back up all 4 hard drives in my computer.


----------



## shfawaz (May 12, 2004)

There is a 10%-12% coupon good this weekend at BestBuy. I got mine in the mail today and it is good August 10-13. Usually you can find the coupon posted somewhere online for download and printing. 12% off you charge to a BB credit card or use BB rewards zone card, otherwise 10% off. Normally sale items are not included, but most cashiers don't know sale from regular prices, or don't even bother to check. If one detects it, walk away and try your luck with another, you usually can get away with using the coupon. $279.99-12%=$246.40. Not bad for for single drive Terabyte.


----------



## snathanb (Sep 13, 2006)

jlib said:


> This deal reminds me off the Creative Muvo2 MP3 player of a couple years ago which contained a 4GB Hitachi Microdrive coveted by photographers with digital SLRs that used Compact Flash format memory cards. It was significantly cheaper to cannibalize the Muvo2 for the CF Microdrive than it was to buy the bare drive. That seems to be the case here also (~$40 cheaper than the cheapest bare drive). I think I will get one just to back up all 4 hard drives in my computer.


Ah... the "precious bounty" muvo2 phase.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

shfawaz said:


> There is a 10%-12% coupon good this weekend at BestBuy. I got mine in the mail today and it is good August 10-13. Usually you can find the coupon posted somewhere online for download and printing. 12% off you charge to a BB credit card or use BB rewards zone card, otherwise 10% off. Normally sale items are not included, but most cashiers don't know sale from regular prices, or don't even bother to check. If one detects it, walk away and try your luck with another, you usually can get away with using the coupon. $279.99-12%=$246.40. Not bad for for single drive Terabyte.


I might just have to pick up one of these with my 12% coupon. Plus I'll be able to still use the case.


----------



## gyeah99 (Jul 25, 2007)

shfawaz said:


> There is a 10%-12% coupon good this weekend at BestBuy. I got mine in the mail today and it is good August 10-13. Usually you can find the coupon posted somewhere online for download and printing. 12% off you charge to a BB credit card or use BB rewards zone card, otherwise 10% off. Normally sale items are not included, but most cashiers don't know sale from regular prices, or don't even bother to check. If one detects it, walk away and try your luck with another, you usually can get away with using the coupon. $279.99-12%=$246.40. Not bad for for single drive Terabyte.


Man I don't know if something has changed, but I just tried to buy it with a %10 coupon I had and the cashier just checked to make sure external storage was on the list of approved items. He rung it up but then the computer wouldn't take it beause it was on sale. I played dumb, but no go...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I looked at the coupon tonight and it says it excludes sales items. But my coupon also doesn't start until tomorrow. I'm hoping I can get it to work. You never know. I also have $40 in rewardzone dollars so if I could get 12% off and use the $40 in reward dollars, it would be a really good price for me.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Picked one of these up tonight. Below are some pics of the case. Notice the enclosure locking tabs jfh3 mentions in the first post. It's almost a 3-handed job to get the case apart without damaging it, but I did it with 2 very small screwdrivers.

Top of case.









Bottom of case.









Once the case is open the 4 screws holding the drive must be removed, 2 under the 2 labels on the back, and 2 on the other side of the drive tray.


















So far, it's working great, and it's quiet. S3 shows 165 hours for HD recording now.


----------



## nuttzy06 (Nov 3, 2006)

nuttzy06 said:


> Now where to get an Antec MX-1? I won't have time to tinker for a week or so, therefore slow shipping isn't a problem.
> 
> The best I see on Pricegrabber is $66.32 after shipping. Staples has it for $57.74, but the web site says it's out of stock. Please direct me to another thread if my question is better asked there.


w00t! Staples has them in stock again for $54.99 and free shipping! Just ordered one 

-Nuttzy


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

keenanSR said:


> Below are some pics of the case.


Many thanks for adding the pics.


----------



## gyeah99 (Jul 25, 2007)

For those who have done the 1TB upgrade, what swap space did you select? The default is 128MB.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

jfh3 said:


> Many thanks for adding the pics.


You bet.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

gyeah99 said:


> For those who have done the 1TB upgrade, what swap space did you select? The default is 128MB.


I just took it out and put it in, didn't play with any drive settings. Is the swap space something that is set with the software utility from Hitachi?


----------



## gyeah99 (Jul 25, 2007)

keenanSR said:


> I just took it out and put it in, didn't play with any drive settings. Is the swap space something that is set with the software utility from Hitachi?


When I did the File --> Restore TIVO Drive, it asked for a swap space size before loading the image that I had backed up. 128 MB was prepopulated in the field. I accepted this default and everything seemed to work. Now I'm noticing slow downs in scrolling thru lists of shows, so I think I should have increased the swap size to accomdate 1TB...bu wasn't sure.


----------



## c_tripps_2k (Sep 12, 2005)

gyeah99 said:


> When I did the File --> Restore TIVO Drive, it asked for a swap space size before loading the image that I had backed up. 128 MB was prepopulated in the field. I accepted this default and everything seemed to work. Now I'm noticing slow downs in scrolling thru lists of shows, so I think I should have increased the swap size to accomdate 1TB...bu wasn't sure.


Did you use the WinMFS utility? I used the latest alpha and newest beta, used the default swap of 128 and I get nothing but GSOD cycle.


----------



## mchiles (Jul 13, 2007)

After trying for several hours and working with spike to get winmfs to upgrade my S3 to the new 1TB drives. All I was getting was GSOD also

I finally performed the upgrade with the linux based mfslive 1.2 boot cd and online command generator. The upgrade took less than 5 minutes and no GSOD.

My S3 now has two 1TB hard drives and 265 HD hours available.


----------



## gyeah99 (Jul 25, 2007)

c_tripps_2k said:


> Did you use the WinMFS utility? I used the latest alpha and newest beta, used the default swap of 128 and I get nothing but GSOD cycle.


Yeah, used the beta this morning. No GSOD for me. I removed all my shows before doing the backup and restore.


----------



## T-Shee (Sep 22, 2006)

jmpage2 said:


> I am contemplating just getting the 500GB Samsung Spinpoint drive. Those are supposed to be very quiet when seeking and run very low temperature without any special modifications.


The SAMSUNG SpinPoint HD-501LJ got good reviews for being quiet and cool running, and they are. I've been running my ESATA enclosure with one for several months now without any problems.

My Tivo Series 1 has been running a SpinPoint for over three years and the only thing I noticed about it is that it so quiet you'd think it wasn't spinning. The internal temps are a bit cooler than with the original drive as well.

I was so impressed with the SpinPoint drive in my old Tivo that I put one in my main desktop computer. It's been flawless for over two years.

I have nothing but good things to say about Samsung drives. Anyone having trouble deciding should fret no further, they're excellent drives.

In fact, Samsung is only OEM brand where I've never had a drive failure. Period. All the rest have let me down sooner or later.

BTW, MX-1's were going for less than $47 on Amazon today.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

gyeah99 said:


> When I did the File --> Restore TIVO Drive, it asked for a swap space size before loading the image that I had backed up. 128 MB was prepopulated in the field. I accepted this default and everything seemed to work. Now I'm noticing slow downs in scrolling thru lists of shows, so I think I should have increased the swap size to accomdate 1TB...bu wasn't sure.


I put the drive in an external enclosure and hooked it up via eSATA, I didn't touch the internal drive.


----------



## nuttzy06 (Nov 3, 2006)

Not sure about in-store, but the drive is no longer on sale via the web site.

-Nuttzy


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

nuttzy06 said:


> Thanks to your suggestion, that's exactly what I did! Now where to get an Antec MX-1? I won't have time to tinker for a week or so, therefore slow shipping isn't a problem.
> 
> The best I see on Pricegrabber is $66.32 after shipping. Staples has it for $57.74, but the web site says it's out of stock. Please direct me to another thread if my question is better asked there.
> 
> ...


ZipZoomFly

$54.99 and free shipping.

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10006400


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

nuttzy06 said:


> Not sure about in-store, but the drive is no longer on sale via the web site.
> 
> -Nuttzy


I think sales at B&M stores usually run from Sun-Sat.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

keenanSR said:


> Picked one of these up tonight. Below are some pics of the case. Notice the enclosure locking tabs jfh3 mentions in the first post. It's almost a 3-handed job to get the case apart without damaging it, but I did it with 2 very small screwdrivers.
> 
> Top of case.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I got it apart in 30 seconds and anothe rminute to get the drive out. I'm copying my 750GB drive to the Terabyte drive now.


----------



## drew00001 (Jan 13, 2007)

nuttzy06 said:


> Not sure about in-store, but the drive is no longer on sale via the web site.
> 
> -Nuttzy


Has anyone been to the store today? I realize BB sales usually end by the weekend, and notice the price has been up online since Saturday.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

drew00001 said:


> Has anyone been to the store today? I realize BB sales usually end by the weekend, and notice the price has been up online since Saturday.


It was backup to the normal price yesterday. I had ordered it online Saturday and picked it up yesterday. The lady eventually agreed to give me 10% off even though it was an online order. I went there Friday and they couldn't find any of the terabyte drives even though the system said they had 3. So I ordered it the next day and amazingly they can find them. So i guess since they wasted my time I got the discount. 
I was pleased but i would have preferred to get two fo them. i got a 750GB MyBook on friday sicn ethey didn't have the Hitachi. I was going to pop it open but decided to just use it for external local backups.
Anyway the terabyte drive seems to put my S3 at the same temp as the 750GB WD drive I had i there. It's 47 to 48 degrees. 5 or 6 degrees higher than when i had the 500GB drive. But I was glad the Hitachi didn't make it any hotter.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Thanks for the info. I got it apart in 30 seconds and anothe rminute to get the drive out. I'm copying my 750GB drive to the Terabyte drive now.


Yes, it's a little tricky, you just don't know how far you can depress the tabs before they'll break, but overall it's a very easy procedure.

I'm going to be using the case with the Dish 622 that gets external USB storage activated this week.


----------



## drew00001 (Jan 13, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> Anyway the terabyte drive seems to put my S3 at the same temp as the 750GB WD drive I had i there. It's 47 to 48 degrees. 5 or 6 degrees higher than when i had the 500GB drive. But I was glad the Hitachi didn't make it any hotter.


Which 500GB drive are you referencing? And how much hotter was the 500GB drive than the original 250GB.

Sorry if these questions were answered earlier in the thread.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

drew00001 said:


> Which 500GB drive are you referencing? And how much hotter was the 500GB drive than the original 250GB.
> 
> Sorry if these questions were answered earlier in the thread.


500GB WD drive. The temps with that drive were the same as with the stock drive if I remember correctly.


----------



## drew00001 (Jan 13, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> 500GB WD drive. The temps with that drive were the same as with the stock drive if I remember correctly.


Did you use a WD drive from the same line as the original?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It came with a WD2500BS.
The 500GB drive is a WD5000YS.
The 750GB drive was a 7500AAKS.
I think one of my S3 boxes has a WD5000AAKS in it but the temps were the same as the YS drive.


----------



## drew00001 (Jan 13, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> It came with a WD2500BS.
> The 500GB drive is a WD5000YS.
> The 750GB drive was a 7500AAKS.
> I think one of my S3 boxes has a WD5000AAKS in it but the temps were the same as the YS drive.


Thanks - hopefully they'll start selling 750GB/1TB that run cool soon.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The Hitachi might not be as cool but it is extremely quiet. I thought the WD drives were quiet. The Hitachi easily has it beat. The S3 can be recording two programs, downloading from UNbox, and watching a previously recorded program and it is still quieter than the WD just recording two streams. I'm amazed how quiet it is.
The AM on my Hitachi was set at 192, I didn't try to change it. I pulled it from the external Terabyte enclosure. I was so pleased I was able to snag a second external Terabyte Hitachi tonight and was able to convince BB to give it to me for the price I paid for my first one with the 10% discount since they caused me so many problems trying to get the drive.
$264 out the door for each one was an excellent price. I paid $300 each for several 250GB drives a few years ago. Gettting 4x that amount of storage for less is amazing. I guess I'll be saying the same thing in a few years when the 2 Terabyte drives come out.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Both the 750GB Seagate DB35 and the Hitachi Deskstar 1TB drives run cool.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Cool is a relative term. The Hitachi si cool for it's size but mine is definitely hotter than the 500GB drives aI have. But the interior is 47 to 48 degrees which is fine. The 500GB drive had the temp around 42 degress inside the S3. But I'm very pleased with the Hitachi. When they get it down to a 4 platter design it should be even better. I'll need to get one for my PC. It's already around as fast as a Raptor drive which is pretty fast.


----------



## drew00001 (Jan 13, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> Cool is a relative term. The Hitachi si cool for it's size but mine is definitely hotter than the 500GB drives aI have. But the interior is 47 to 48 degrees which is fine. The 500GB drive had the temp around 42 degress inside the S3. But I'm very pleased with the Hitachi. When they get it down to a 4 platter design it should be even better. I'll need to get one for my PC. It's already around as fast as a Raptor drive which is pretty fast.


Temp is very relative for me. My cabinet is already too warm and a 5 to 6 degree increase is a big concern. I'm much more likely to stick with a WD500GB interior without increasing temps, or moving 1TB eSATA out of the cabinet altogether. I'm also considering using an eSATA to SATA cable and moving the interior drive outside of the case. Does anyone know if the MX-1 stacks?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

mchiles said:


> I have been having discussions with higher ups at Hitachi Global Storage Technologies about making the 1Tb CinemaStar hard drives generally available to the TiVo upgrading public.
> 
> It make take several more weeks for that to happen.
> 
> However, in those is discussions, I was told that the Hitachi 1TB External USB drive sold exclusive through Best Buy uses a 1Tb Hitachi DESKSTAR 7K1000 hard drive that has the acoustic management ALREADY TURNED ON for quieter operation.


FYI - the two drives I pulled had AM enabled, but not at the 128 level - they were at 191 or 192. I used the Hitachi tools CD to change the value to 128.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I left mine at the 192 it was set for. At that setting it is quieter than the 128 with the WD drives so I didn't see any need to change it. Espcially since Hitachi set it at 192, I figure they know what they are doing. I still need to install the second Terabyte drive I got from BestBuy. Although I haven't opened the box yet.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> I left mine at the 192 it was set for. At that setting it is quieter than the 128 with the WD drives so I didn't see any need to change it. Espcially since Hitachi set it at 192, I figure they know what they are doing.


I was just responding to the comment that the BB Hitachi drives had AM set at 128. which doesn't appear to be the case, at least for the drives I bought.

From what I've read, 128 is best for DVR use. On my first drive, I didn't check the parm and I don't notice any significant difference in sound between the first drive (which I presume is 192) and the second (128).

I can't hear either one and I doubt anyone would have a problem with the sound of this drive at either level. I'm just hoping that 128 allows the drive to run cooler.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So is it any cooler? I'm just glad it's not any hotter than the 750GB WD drives. I just ran the original 250GB drive in one of my S3 boxes for a day and it was 47 to 48 degress just like the 1TB Hitachi and the 750GB WD drive. The 500GB WD was only around 42 degrees for me.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> FYI - the two drives I pulled had AM enabled, but not at the 128 level - they were at 191 or 192. I used the Hitachi tools CD to change the value to 128.


Ah, so it looks like they went with a compromise between the quiet 128 setting and the, what is it, 256 performance setting?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The quiet settings run from 128 to 191 according to the Hitachi program. All I know is 192 on the Hitachi is quieter than all the WD drives in my TiVos at 128. The Hitachi drive seems to be excellent. Plus more reliable so far. I've had two 750GB WD drives crap out on me and I'm waiting for Newegg to send me a replacement. I can't wait until the price drops on the Hitachi so I can get one for my PC and dump my Raptor drives.


----------



## Lensman (Dec 22, 2001)

keenanSR said:


> Yes, it's a little tricky, you just don't know how far you can depress the tabs before they'll break, but overall it's a very easy procedure.


OK, I admit that I'm not getting any younger, but did you guys have help or use something other than 2 screwdrivers to help? I finally got it off with minimal physical effort but only after employing my feet in pressing the two screwdrivers in while using my hands to slide the case off. (I hope you guys are getting a laugh out of this)

Also, is there any reference material available on the acoustic management settings? I bought four of these and intend to use two of them in my PC but was wondering which acoustic management setting to use for normal computer use. I am a stickler for low noise PC's, btw.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Lensman said:


> Also, is there any reference material available on the acoustic management settings? I bought four of these and intend to use two of them in my PC but was wondering which acoustic management setting to use for normal computer use. I am a stickler for low noise PC's, btw.


Its only one setting so the best thing to do is setup your PCs and then run the Hitachi Feature boot cd and play around with different settings. Move it all the way up to high performance, then see how it sounds after you boot it back into your OS. You can always change it later on either way.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Lensman said:


> OK, I admit that I'm not getting any younger, but did you guys have help or use something other than 2 screwdrivers to help? I finally got it off with minimal physical effort but only after employing my feet in pressing the two screwdrivers in while using my hands to slide the case off. (I hope you guys are getting a laugh out of this)
> 
> Also, is there any reference material available on the acoustic management settings? I bought four of these and intend to use two of them in my PC but was wondering which acoustic management setting to use for normal computer use. I am a stickler for low noise PC's, btw.


All I did was stick a liitle screwdriver on the tab and used another little screwdriver on the seam to move the sections apart by a couple of milllimeters. Then I did the same thing to the other end and then I could easily separate the two pieces. It was very quick and no feet were involved with the process.
Although without the pics that keenanSR posted it would have taken me longer to figure out. those pics helped out alot.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Lensman said:


> OK, I admit that I'm not getting any younger, but did you guys have help or use something other than 2 screwdrivers to help? I finally got it off with minimal physical effort but only after employing my feet in pressing the two screwdrivers in while using my hands to slide the case off. (I hope you guys are getting a laugh out of this)
> 
> Also, is there any reference material available on the acoustic management settings? I bought four of these and intend to use two of them in my PC but was wondering which acoustic management setting to use for normal computer use. I am a stickler for low noise PC's, btw.


I use two wooden skewers to hold the tabs depressed (after pretty much destroying the first one trying to figure out how to get it open).

Reference material? Yes, on the Hitachi site. Basically - the higher the number, the better performance and the nosier the drive.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> All I did was stick a liitle screwdriver on the tab and used another little screwdriver on the seam to move the sections apart by a couple of milllimeters. Then I did the same thing to the other end and then I could easily separate the two pieces. It was very quick and no feet were involved with the process.
> Although without the pics that keenanSR posted it would have taken me longer to figure out. those pics helped out alot.


That's what I did, worked each side(top & bottom) a little bit at a time and then it slid right off.


----------



## Lensman (Dec 22, 2001)

keenanSR said:


> That's what I did, worked each side(top & bottom) a little bit at a time and then it slid right off.


I'm going to try this method and the toothpick method on my next two tries and report back!


----------



## RandyMeinke (Nov 13, 2006)

UPS just delivered a CinemaStar 1TB drive. Plugged it into an Antec MX-1 and followed the directions on the FAQ. Nice and quiet and kickstarted the first time. 165HD/1561 SD with a drive designed for a DVR. Paid 416 at aztekcomputers. Filled up the ToDoList with HD movies. Will update if any problems. Thanks to those who pioneered the process and tweaked the directions.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

RandyMeinke said:


> ..... a drive designed for a DVR. Paid 416 .....


which is essentially the same $280 drive


----------



## drew00001 (Jan 13, 2007)

c3 said:


> which is essentially the same $280 drive


I wish it was still available for $280. The BB sale did not last long. The 1TB drives are now selling for $370 at BB or $380 at Newegg.com without the enclosure.

The big question now is whether there is any difference. Other posts say "not really." I may pay a $20 premium, but not $48, which is how much it would be when you consider aztekcomputers charges a minimum $13 for shipping (newegg.com has free shipping on 1Tb drives).


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

drew00001 said:


> I wish it was still available for $280. The BB sale did not last long. The 1TB drives are now selling for $370 at BB or $380 at Newegg.com without the enclosure.


This eBay listing  may be of interest to someone looking for one. Currently $304.99 plus shipping.


----------



## drew00001 (Jan 13, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> Anyway the terabyte drive seems to put my S3 at the same temp as the 750GB WD drive I had i there. It's 47 to 48 degrees. 5 or 6 degrees higher than when i had the 500GB drive. But I was glad the Hitachi didn't make it any hotter.


I just read the review of the Hitachi 1TB on Tomshardware.com. It seems to say that the Hitachi should run the hotter than most because it has 5 platters, while the seagate only has 4 . . . not sure how many platters the Aaronst's WD750gb has.

If anyone has comparded the temps of a 750GB DB35 to a 1TB Hitcahi, please post your results.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

What the heck did I type there? I guess I forgot to proof read it.


----------



## Optics (Nov 13, 2001)

This drive (Hitachi 1TB external USB) is now on clearance at Best Buy for $199.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Optics said:


> This drive (Hitachi 1TB external USB) is now on clearance at Best Buy for $199.


Shows as "sold out", "store pickup not available", that was quick...


----------



## Optics (Nov 13, 2001)

keenanSR said:


> Shows as "sold out", "store pickup not available", that was quick...


You might try checking in the store. Mission Viejo, CA showed "pickup not available" but there were about 4 left on the shelf as of Sunday evening.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

I'll have to give that a try, at that price it's definitely worth the effort. I was waiting for the WD 1-TB to drop in price some, but $200 for the Hitachi is a real deal. I already have one, put it in an Antec MX-1 and it's worked flawlessly.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Clearance? Already? The Hitachi is an excellent drive. I would have purchsed another one to use with my PC if I knew they were on sale for that low price. If the WD drives drop that low I might get another WD and swap it with one of my Hitachis I have in my TiVos.


----------



## gilbreen (Sep 5, 2007)

Found one at my local BB today @ the clearance price, so there may be more out there at your local stores.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

gilbreen said:


> Found one at my local BB today @ the clearance price, so there may be more out there at your local stores.


They are still around in store at various BBs, you just can't order them online for in store pickup. To compensate for tax you can apply the current BB 10% off coupon. I seem to remember these enclosed drives are set at the factory to a medium acoustic setting and an aggressive power saving mode. You can easily change these settings if desired by yanking the drive and running Hitachi Feature tool. The sleep mode would only be a problem if you intend to use it in your PC and don't like like the idea of the drive having a mind of its own as far as sleeping is concerned.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Got the last one at my local BB-Santa Rosa CA. Heck of a deal.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

keenanSR said:


> Got the last one at my local BB-Santa Rosa CA. Heck of a deal.


No kidding! I just noticed that used ones on Ebay are more than $200


----------



## doctord (Dec 17, 2004)

I just picked one up for less than 2 bills OTD. 2 left in the Chico, CA store after I got mine. Thanks for the coupon jlib. 
Does anyone know which model drive is inside? Is it SATA? It seems pretty quiet during reads and writes. If it's SATA, it might have to go into my S3 or in an Antec enclosure.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

doctord said:


> I just picked one up for less than 2 bills OTD. 2 left in the Chico, CA store after I got mine. Thanks for the coupon jlib.
> Does anyone know which model drive is inside? Is it SATA? It seems pretty quiet during reads and writes. If it's SATA, it might have to go into my S3 or in an Antec enclosure.


It's a SATA drive and works great in a MX-1. Earlier in the thread I posted pics on how to open the case without destroying it to get the drive out.


----------



## Optics (Nov 13, 2001)

keenanSR said:


> It's a SATA drive and works great in a MX-1. Earlier in the thread I posted pics on how to open the case without destroying it to get the drive out.


In addition to keenanSR's instructions, there are also instructions here.
I took mine apart and replaced the internal drive on my TiVoHD using WinMFS without any problems. Using Hitachi's Feature Tool, I checked my drive's AAM setting, which was already at 191 (quiet), so I left that alone.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Optics said:


> In addition to keenanSR's instructions, there are also instructions here.
> I took mine apart and replaced the internal drive on my TiVoHD using WinMFS without any problems. Using Hitachi's Feature Tool, I checked my drive's AAM setting, which was already at 191 (quiet), so I left that alone.


Very nice, good job with those instructions.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Optics said:


> In addition to keenanSR's instructions, there are also instructions here.
> I took mine apart and replaced the internal drive on my TiVoHD using WinMFS without any problems. Using Hitachi's Feature Tool, I checked my drive's AAM setting, which was already at 191 (quiet), so I left that alone.


I thought the default setting for this particular drive was 128. I can't remember how to use the feature tool so I can't check it, IIRC, the drive needs to be hooked up via SATA to use the tool...?


----------



## Optics (Nov 13, 2001)

keenanSR said:


> I thought the default setting for this particular drive was 128. I can't remember how to use the feature tool so I can't check it, IIRC, the drive needs to be hooked up via SATA to use the tool...?


Mine came set at 191. I took the drive out of the enclosure and had it hooked up via SATA when I was using the Hitachi Feature tool.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

keenanSR said:


> ... IIRC, the drive needs to be hooked up via SATA to use the tool...?


Has the statement above been verified? It would be much easier if the settings could be adjusted via the USB connection.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Has the statement above been verified? It would be much easier if the settings could be adjusted via the USB connection.


I'm 99% certain the drive has to be hooked up via SATA as the USB buss has not been initialized when booting into PC-DOS, which is the OS used when using the feature tool. As a data point, I did try via USB last night and the drive is not found by the feature tool, only my 2 internal SATAs and the CD-ROM drive. It's been awhile since I did my first one, so I couldn't remember.


----------



## Koan (Jan 8, 2002)

Appears to be in stock at BB online for me. No "Sold Out" indicator and I can put it in my cart and start the process. I didn't order though because I have the WD enroute from Newegg.


----------



## tannebil (Mar 9, 2006)

The local Best Buy had three in stock so I grabbed all three of them. One for installing in an MX-1 for Tivo, one for Time Machine backups on our Macs, and one to expand my Beyond TV/TTG PC so that I have more space for HD shows.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

If you just want to set the automatic acoustic management setting to 128 from the stock 191 and you don't have easy access to a SATA connection required by the primitive boot disk used by the Hitachi feature Tool or you just don't want to open the enclosure you can use any modern Linux boot disk (such as the MFS Live disk) which understands USB and the hdparm command instead. Some people have reported that the moderate 191 stock acoustic setting is acceptable as is. You be the judge.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

would this drive work okay in a Tivo HD?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> would this drive work okay in a Tivo HD?


Yes it works fine. I have one in a TiVoHD and one in a Series 3.


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> would this drive work okay in a Tivo HD?


Yes, that is why we are jumping up and down. 20 cents per Gigabyte!


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

keenanSR said:


> I'm 99% certain the drive has to be hooked up via SATA as the USB buss has not been initialized when booting into PC-DOS, which is the OS used when using the feature tool. As a data point, I did try via USB last night and the drive is not found by the feature tool, only my 2 internal SATAs and the CD-ROM drive. It's been awhile since I did my first one, so I couldn't remember.


Thanks for the upadate.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

jlib said:


> If you just want to set the automatic acoustic management setting to 128 from the stock 191 and you don't have easy access to a SATA connection required by the primitive boot disk used by the Hitachi feature Tool or you just don't want to open the enclosure you can use any modern Linux boot disk (such as the MFS Live disk) which understands USB and the hdparm command instead. Some people have reported that the moderate 191 stock acoustic setting is acceptable as is. You be the judge.


I usually like to make things as quiet as possible. I'll use the MFS Live disk as I am still in the process of buying parts for a new PC. I don't have the CPU or video card yet... Thanks !


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

tannebil said:


> The local Best Buy had three in stock so I grabbed all three of them. One for installing in an MX-1 for Tivo, one for Time Machine backups on our Macs, and one to expand my Beyond TV/TTG PC so that I have more space for HD shows.


The store closest to me only had one left, but someone had opened and resealed the box. I'll hit one of the other stores tomorrow.


----------



## Bodie (Mar 12, 2003)

Got the last two in Seekonk, MA.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

My brother and I picked up 3 more in Vacaville and Fairfield CA on Wed. Today, Friday the 23rd, the drives are back up to $356.99. Weird how the price jumps up and down on this item, you definitely have to be ready to pounce on it when the price drops.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...I?skuId=8355497&type=product&id=1177112455081


----------



## TigerTony (Jan 9, 2007)

BB Sale: $321.29

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8355497&st=1tb&lp=7&type=product&cp=1&id=1177112455081

Not as cheap as last month but back down again this morning.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Newegg has the raw drive for 279 w/free 3-day shipping at the moment.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

And newegg has the 1TB WD Green Drive for $259. If you're not doing an internal S3, the WD drive is (IMO) the best out there. Quiet, very low-temp, and nice:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136151&Tpk=wd10eacs

If you're going to order on-line.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

AbMagFab said:


> And newegg has the 1TB WD Green Drive for $259. If you're not doing an internal S3, the WD drive is (IMO) the best out there. Quiet, very low-temp, and nice:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136151&Tpk=wd10eacs
> 
> If you're going to order on-line.


Isn't it the OEM version, and not the retail version, of the WD, that has a problem when installed in an S3?


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Isn't it the OEM version, and not the retail version, of the WD, that has a problem when installed in an S3?


Yes, and that's what you get from newegg (and most on-line folks) - the OEM version.


----------



## dshinnick (Jun 6, 2003)

Looked on Frys.com today, found the 1TB WD Green drive for $265. Good deal, if this is the one mentioned in an earlier post. I have a question though: for those of us with older non-serial-drive computers, how do we connect serial drives for the upgrade process? Cheap is better for this one-time event. I saw that there is a USB-to-SATA connector, but is there anything else? Maybe a PCI card I can use?

dave


----------



## jlib (Nov 22, 2002)

You can get either. In any case, make sure you consider getting power to the drive somehow. Some USB adaptors have a power supply included. For an internal PCI bus card you would need a simple adaptor to use your regular drive power connectors. The internal card would also allow you to connect two drives to a single card.


----------



## TigerTony (Jan 9, 2007)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8355497&st=1tb&lp=7&type=product&cp=1&id=1177112455081

It's back down in price again.

Link for a 10% off coupon here to save on the taxes.

https://moversguide.usps.com/img/coupon/bestbuy/200801_clientarea.gif


----------



## nuttzy06 (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow! Even cheaper than before... but I guess that's how the storage biz goes 

Thanks!


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

nuttzy06 said:


> Wow! Even cheaper than before... but I guess that's how the storage biz goes
> 
> Thanks!


Not as cheap as the original sale price of $199, still better than it's been lately though.


----------

